# CPT code for delivery of placenta only



## Miller913 (Jul 23, 2014)

I may be overthinking this....
Our patient delivered in the ambulance on the way to the hospital, the physician & resident were present for the spontaneous delivery of the placenta. Would I be able to bill 59414 only? The only reason I am questioning this is because Coding companion description states "physician places abdominal pressure just above the symphysis to elevate the uterus into the abdomen & prevent inversion of the uterus." They did not do this.  Also what dx would I use? (There was no mention of delayed hemorrhage or retained.)

Please help!


----------



## GOrtizCPC (Jul 23, 2014)

You are correct


----------

